# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Новый 1/72 Пе-2 УНИМОДЕЛ

## Jean-Philippe

What do you think about it?
http://www.modelimex.com/inshop/scri...p?itemid=20788

----------


## Алексей Мартыненко

My English is bad, so use online-translator. Основными недостатками данной пешки являются очень грубые расшивка и рулевые поверхности. Но зато хорошо проработаны внутренности и можно собрать самолёт практически любого выпуска - с самых ранних до самых поздних. Всвязи с тем, что я хочу сделать ранний самолёт я дождусь выхода с ранней пешкой, чтобы потом не мучиться с декалями, и буду скрещивать со "Звездой" и ВЭСом.

----------


## A-Макетчик

Такая расшивка не вызвала бы восторгов даже лет 15 назад ,накладные лючки на крыле -бред . И похоже (хотя могу ошибаться) сделана по чертежам из "Армады" ,а это почти приговор . Вывод-"Звезда" вне конкуренции .

----------


## An-Z

Эт точно.. правда меня больше лючки толщиной 0,5 мм позабавили, сразу приходят на ум бронетанковые корни фирмы.. Очень жаль, что интересная по идее модель превратилась из-за ряда недопродумок в очередную бяку, хоть и с фотоэтчедом, да ещё по цене в 410 рублей...

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> да ещё по цене в 410 рублей...


Уже не 410:
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/news/a...oryid_559.html

----------


## A-Макетчик

Ну и ФЛАК им в руки:)

----------


## dima_v_m

Ну что-же Вы ребята так неплохую модель затюкали. Да есть в ней недостатки но есть и достоинства. Во-первых респект фирме UM что сделало модель такой знатной машины как Пе-2. А модели от Звезды уже нет в производстве. Да и если внимательно рассмотреть литники модели UM то станет ясно откуда у нее ноги растут. По членению и основным разделам на детали она снята с модели Звезды только более полно проработан интерьер.
А сделать из набора UM достойную модель можно просто надо руки приложить и голову светлую.
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## A-Макетчик

Дмитрий ,я любую модель оцениваю для себя по тому ,насколько сложно её будет довести до ума .И поэтому в этой Пешке меня просто ужаснула расшивка -мало того что грубая, но и с "замыленными" краями, что с ней делать? сошкуривать?-писец геометрии .Заклеивать тянутыми литниками на супер клее?-морока ."Звездинская" Пешка чем и хороша (хотя и несколько кривовата) -сошкурил внешнюю расшивку и дальше всё зависит только от тебя самого .А по геометрии УМ -по фото создалось впечатление (могу ошибаться) ,что задняя кромка центроплана -прямая а это как раз один из "хомутов" чертежей из Армады ,"Звезда" ваяла свой Пе по чертежам Кондратьева ,они хоть тоже не без греха ,но более точны хотя точнее можно будет сказать только имея на руках отливки .Я для себя решил уже что УМ брать не буду, есть "Звезда" ,и есть старый Аэрфикс ,из них в комбинации получается отличная Пешка .Да кстати а как там с длиной реального Пе-2  у кого есть серьёзная инфа (не из Шаврова)                                                                                         С уважением.

----------

